
Show HN: Fractal garden – realtime 3D fractal explorer in the browser - ath92
https://fractal.garden
======
murermader
Isn't the thing with fractals that they get more details the closer you get?
It feels like there is just one fractal with one detail level, copied and
pasted where ever you go.

Correct me if I am wrong, I like the site nonetheless.

~~~
seesawtron
Fractals have same patten across different scales. For example, the
capillaries that carry blood to the lungs have branching pattern that appears
to be conserved when viewing them at low resolution or high resolution

------
gitgud
This is incredible! If you like this you might also like [1] _Marble Marcher_
, amazing how much detail can be rendered using fractals

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U0XVdvQwAI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U0XVdvQwAI)
(Video)

------
hansilo
Is would be nice to have some way of controlling the level of detail that is
rendered. And maybe some way to prevent the user from flying into the shape.
It's quite disorienting when that happens, all I could see was a white screen
(a refresh helped though)

------
seesawtron
Why does it turn white after going in or out after a while? Technically
fractals are infinite when zooming into them. Could you add an infinite loop
to give this illusion?

------
ipnon
Fractals are amazing and so is this demonstration.

